

Jason Fried (37signals) LIVE interview on Mixergy, 11AM PST - covercash
http://mixergy.com/live

======
Tawheed
I think Andrew is getting better and better at asking the hard question and
persisting til an answer comes. Keep it up!

~~~
AndrewWarner
Thanks.

The feedback on HN and in private email has helped.

------
AndrewWarner
I'll edit and post this tomorrow (Wed, March 31).

He's a great interviewee. What I'm finding is that entrepreneurs who write
frequently make the best guests because they know what they believe and they
know how to express it.

~~~
seiji
Maybe they just have pre-defined talking points they can regurgitate so they
don't need to spend much time thinking on camera?

~~~
staunch
You make it sound bad, but you're describing what any expert does. Anyone who
spends years studying something can give you all sorts of information off the
top of their head.

------
revorad
The single best message from the interview:

Simple things done well.

------
shafqat
Question: Does 37signals buy traffic/Adwords? Has that ever been part of the
use acquisition strategy?

~~~
staunch
I can (kind of) answer that question, with one Google search for "Basecamp"

    
    
          Collaborate With Basecamp
          The Original w/ Over 3,000,000
          Users. Free Trial 30-Second Signup.
          www.basecamphq.com

~~~
jasonfried
We experiment with adwords from time to time, but most of the ads you'll see
are run by affiliates.

In general Adwords has never paid off for us.

------
elramirez
ask your questions either live or at foundersmix.com (tag it jason-fried)
mixergy.com/live

